# xbox 360 headset help ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

i have a set of turtle beach headset for my 360 and the chat part dont seam to work but the sound from the game does ??

there the turtle beach xlc btw 

anyone know hot to work so i can hear my mates ?

thanks.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Right,

I presume you have it plugged into your TV using the little green adapter thing and connected to your controller already?

Press the middle button on your controller and scroll completely to the right until you reach settings. Go to preferences, select voice and then choose the option to play through both.

That should fix your problem.


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

Plus xlc's are rubbish anyway, upgrade to above x11's


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Agree with the above. Far better headset imho :thumb:


----------

